# starting programming language



## karmanya (May 23, 2007)

hey,
i was lookin for a nice programming language to start off.
i was trying to decide between VB, LISP and python.
im leaning more towards LISP and Python cuz then i dont need to buy software


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 23, 2007)

Yes. They are good, but try Java and C++ .


----------



## Sykora (May 23, 2007)

Python.

Lisp is so...well, I just don't like it. _Lots of Inispid Silly Parenthesis._


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 23, 2007)

karmanya said:
			
		

> hey,
> i was lookin for a nice programming language to start off.
> i was trying to decide between VB, LISP and python.
> im leaning more towards LISP and Python cuz then i dont need to buy software


I Would Suggest you start out with C# .

Mirosoft has a *FREE* IDE for C# Beginners , 

*Visual C# 2005 Express*

*msdn.microsoft.com/vstudio/express/visualcsharp/

*msdn.microsoft.com/vstudio/express/images/cs_ide.gif

Also , Microsoft provides *FREE* tutorials , VIdeos , Documentation n other Resources for Beginners

*Microsoft Beginner Developer Learning Center*

*msdn.microsoft.com/vstudio/express/beginner/default.aspx

You have all resources , a Free IDE n a Very Friendly and Powerful Language at your disposal  

This is the best Platform to start out programming


----------



## jal_desai (May 23, 2007)

try C# and C++ first....


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 23, 2007)

Python is very easy to use. As its interpreter based, you'll learn and get results faster. But, python will most probably not help you get a career as a programmer . Start with it, won't take too long to grasp the programming techniques and logic. 
Then  shift to C## and JAVA


----------



## karmanya (May 24, 2007)

wont C++ and c sharp be a little too advanced?, im not worried about programmin as a career but only as a hobby, so with an easy language i wanted to grasp the concepts of programming so later with those concepts i can learn and adapt to using C++ and C# easily


----------



## ambandla (May 24, 2007)

karmanya said:
			
		

> hey,
> i was lookin for a nice programming language to start off.
> i was trying to decide between VB, LISP and python.
> im leaning more towards LISP and Python cuz then i dont need to buy software



1) Learn C language, a week or two are more than enough.

2) Learn Regular expressions. Being strong in building regular expressions, you can create powerful programs.

3) Learn python/perl/gtk. Depends on what you are more interested in. 

eg: windows GUI programming, linux kernel level programming, linux device driver programming, linux GUI devel, linux scipting......


----------

